# CPC looking for remote home health coding position



## carolgilbert (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a remote home health care coding position.  I have 6+ years experience in home health care coding in addition to previous 6+ years of coding for a physician's office.  I am certified as a CPC  with AAPC  and also as a Home Care Coding Specialist--Diagnosis (HCS-D) with the Board of Medical Specialty Coding. I am in the Boston area.
Please contact me at cgilbert15@verizon.net.


----------

